# An Experimental Blank



## crokett (Jan 27, 2013)

I filled a mold with brass shavings, then poured clear resin over them.  I thought I'd got the seams sealed but I guess not.  There was a little leak down so the top of the blank is a little lumpy but that will get turned away.  I am still working on my photographic technique.  The  actual color is closer to the second one - it was done without the flash.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmmm....for some reason I'm thinking a pen made with your shavings cast in opaque black acrylic would look fantastic.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 28, 2013)

look cool lets see dressed in pen hardware


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 28, 2013)

I can not wait to see it turned


----------



## crokett (Jan 28, 2013)

Timbo said:


> Hmmmm....for some reason I'm thinking a pen made with your shavings cast in opaque black acrylic would look fantastic.



Yeah the black is on order and I was already thinking about another one with the black pigment.  I also thought I would try some coal dust and the shavings.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool. I got lots of metal shavings waiting for me to get around to trying casting myself. Just need time..........


----------



## eliasbboy (Jan 28, 2013)

That's going to be very interesting!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## KenV (Jan 28, 2013)

It will be a challenge to drill and turn, but has huge potential.  Looking forward th hearing and seeing more as you progress.


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 28, 2013)

For the love of God, please wear a faceshield when you turn this.  Looks great though.  Interested to see it with a little color in the resin.

Dave


----------



## Curly (Jan 28, 2013)

Swarf blanks!!! 
Brass and Aluminium will be relatively easy to drill. Stainless Steel and Titanium will be the challange. :wink:


----------



## crokett (Jan 28, 2013)

reiddog1 said:


> For the love of God, please wear a faceshield when you turn this.  Looks great though.  Interested to see it with a little color in the resin.
> 
> Dave



I wear a face shield for all my turnings.  For this one I will probably have safety glasses on underneath the shield.


----------



## NotURMailman (Jan 28, 2013)

I am very interested to see what it looks like turned. I bet it's really nice looking!


----------



## crokett (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I drilled the blank tonight but ran into an issue.  When it is drilled or cut the blank goes from clear to white, so now you see white inside the blank where it is drilled out.  I am not sure what a tube will look like inserted, but it doesn't look the way I want. I am going to pour another that is colored and chalk this one up to a learning experience, unless there is a way to polish the bore holes.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 29, 2013)

Reverse paint the inside black and go to town.  The black will give a good back drop to the shaving and will hide the air pockets in the glue.


----------



## crokett (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks I will do that.  I am also going to pour another of these but color it black.


----------

